
Show HN: An Ethereum Smart Contract in Solidity with a React Front End - yosito
https://github.com/localjo/ethereum-app-demo
======
yosito
I built this about a year ago as a quick intro to teach myself a little bit
about Ethereum Smart Contracts and Solidity. It's just a simple "poll" that
emulates a Twitter poll. It could be a great starter for React developers or
Front End Developers to learn about Ethereum. I'd also love any feedback,
suggestions or PRs. I think this might have potential as a boilerplate for
getting started with Ethereum apps, with a few tweaks.

~~~
the_dave_santos
A year is a long time in ethereum dev world, have you tried this with current
solidity/evm?

In my two short weeks development of notechain.org solidity itself updated
twice!

~~~
yosito
Good to know! I've been so focused on React trends lately that I haven't
followed Solidity news. I'll have to look it up.

------
factorialboy
Reminds me of generatetokens.com (which is another React app I built to
generate smart contracts)

